# My latest Cooking Video



## cayenne (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Whew...been a long time since I posted last, been a busy year.
I just posted my latest YouTube episode of my cooking video series:
CWI: Cooking While Intoxicated.

I think I'm surely but slowly making progress in composing, lighting and editing.

This was shot on my 5D3, I used a Rode Videomic on camera and this was the first time using the Rode smartLAV hooked to my iPhone in my pocket for better sound.

I ran into hiccups with my usual workflow...due to versions of FCPX going to latest version, and having to run on Maverics (upgrade, ugh), and also with Davinci Resolve from 11beta to regular v11.

Anyway, this was also only my 2nd dive into try to use After Effects in a meaningful manner, I used this for the time-lapse segment at the end, and also for the motion tracking parts where I attacked ingredients graphics.

Anyway, I had a LOT of trouble with color, for some reason, Resolve now...shows one thing on its screens but when rendered, it looks MUCH lighter on any other playback system and I cannot figure it out. I have to really overdo things in resolve with a final node at the end of each clip to overdo saturation, etc...to get it to look normal in FCPX or even just paying quicktime on my desktop.

ANYWAY...with all that, I am happy with this result....and do check out the outtakes/bloopers I added on after final credits, I didn't color correct those, so you can see how the shots look coming out of my camera Flat using Marvel's Cinestyle.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!!

cayenne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTA9yQrAwQM


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice work, you've improved quite a bit since the last video I saw. Intro is very cool. I still think using Resolve on DSLR footage is incredibly unnecessary, especially if it's giving you issues and not coming out right. You can only do so much with compressed 8-bit 4:2:0 footage and I think doing it with FCP would de-clutter and speed up your workflow. But hey whatever works for you, keep up the good work!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 18, 2014)

Schweet! I would love to be able to make a video half that good! I can't wait to give those recipes a whirl! 

At time index 1:50 you can see the light modifiers in the background, if that matters.
During the close ups of adding ingredients at 6:50, the lighting shifts slightly.
Love the time lapse segment, esp where you added the little extras like the spinning salt box, etc.

Next time, give the dog the first manhattan and he'll probably be out for the duration. (Kidding, LOL!)


----------



## cayenne (Aug 18, 2014)

Axilrod said:


> Nice work, you've improved quite a bit since the last video I saw. Intro is very cool. I still think using Resolve on DSLR footage is incredibly unnecessary, especially if it's giving you issues and not coming out right. You can only do so much with compressed 8-bit 4:2:0 footage and I think doing it with FCP would de-clutter and speed up your workflow. But hey whatever works for you, keep up the good work!



Hey, thanks for the compliment!!

Well, thing is, I've gotten VERY used to the controls on Resolve...I cannot seem to get FCPX's weird little color changing paradigm to work just quite right, and the other day for some reason in FCPX I could not get the scopes to come up.

But if I keep having the problems...I'll have to deal with it maybe. I might try to start learning Premier Pro, which I have...and see if that and speed grade work for me. If nothing else, always a good thing to learn new and different tools!!

Thank you!!
C


----------



## cayenne (Aug 18, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Schweet! I would love to be able to make a video half that good! I can't wait to give those recipes a whirl!
> 
> At time index 1:50 you can see the light modifiers in the background, if that matters.
> During the close ups of adding ingredients at 6:50, the lighting shifts slightly.
> ...



Thank you VERY much for the response!! Greatly appreciated.

Yeah, I"m a one man show...lighting, camera, etc....so at times I forget to double check for the lights, etc. I'll try to be a bit more vigilant in the future.

C


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 18, 2014)

I enjoyed watching it so much that I didn't notice anything especially odd and quirky in it. Keep up the good work - it's certainly entertaining!

There's rumoured to exist a Mexican recipe for Chilli con carne that involves some seriously strong chili fruits, a good sized slab of beef, and 2 full bottles of Tequila (one for the dish, and one for the chef to drink while preparing the ingredients) - that could turn into an episode full of carnage and some moments of serious laughter...


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2014)

I enjoyed watching your video also. Nice Work cayenne.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 19, 2014)

pablo said:


> Coming together well.
> 
> Couple of well inteded obverstations..
> 
> ...



O0h!!
Thanks for the suggestions!!

Yeah, the level thing is a problem, my current set of sticks really doesn't have a level bubble on it or easy way to adjust.

I"m trying to start to research a new set of sticks that has the ball (half ball?) type base that the video head connects to, so that you can set up and then adjust level....not sure what to get as that I"m just starting to look.
I can spend some $$, but not a ton....

C


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 19, 2014)

cayenne said:


> O0h!!
> Thanks for the suggestions!!
> 
> Yeah, the level thing is a problem, my current set of sticks really doesn't have a level bubble on it or easy way to adjust.
> ...



Where do you live? (I'm in Texas.) Maybe I'll sell you one of my ball grip heads and sticks in exchange for some quality cooking! LOL!


----------



## Badger (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations on a job well done


----------



## pablo (Aug 20, 2014)

cayenne said:


> I"m trying to start to research a new set of sticks that has the ball (half ball?) type base that the video head connects to, so that you can set up and then adjust level....not sure what to get as that I"m just starting to look.
> I can spend some $$, but not a ton....
> 
> C



This:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554093-REG/Manfrotto_438_438_Compact_Levelling_Head.html

Might make your exsisting sticks more video friendly without buying a whole new set of legs.

If you have the budget, I cannot see past Sachtler ACE video tripods. The Medium MS version (mid level spreader) works on all terrains, has the half bowl, but uniquely at the price point, a properly variable counterbalanced head.

I cannot overstate how essential a counterbalanced head is, or how easy it makes camera movements.

With the ACE you set the balance up with locks opened. Find your middle point (very long video plate provided).
Lock. Set your spring weight. Set your resistance level (stepped, so that pan and tilt can have exactly the same resistance) 

You touch the camera you get a movement. You don't touch the camera. You don't. Absolutely effortless movements with superlative ramping.

You'll ballk a little at the price at first, especially if you are used t buying stills tripods, but I guarantee you it is 3x 5x 10x the tripod you would get from any other manufacturer at the same price.

The head is fantastic. If you shoot video it's what you need.

The 438 leveller will kill your levelling frustrations in the meantime...


----------



## cayenne (Aug 20, 2014)

pablo said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I"m trying to start to research a new set of sticks that has the ball (half ball?) type base that the video head connects to, so that you can set up and then adjust level....not sure what to get as that I"m just starting to look.
> ...



Thank you for the reply and suggestions.

Is this the unit you're talking about ?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822102-REG/Sachtler_1001_Ace_Fluid_Head_with.html

I currently have the Manfroto Manfrotto 502 Video Head, which uses the 504 plate system for QR.

Would this work with the Sachtler? I ask because I also have this same video head/plate system on my slider, as well as my Manfrotto video Monopod....I'd hate to have to redo the plate system at this time, etc...

Thank you so much in advance for the input and information!!!

C


----------



## pablo (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, correct unit.

Yes, plates will fit. The plate for the Ace is longer, but same profile etc. (basically made by same manufacturer, Vinten Group, Sachtler pitched at very top end market traditionally)

502 is a decent enough head, might want to try the 438 leveller first, if nothing else that gives you a great B tripod if you do go ahead and buy the ACE.

If you demo one, make sure it's counterbalanced for the kit on it, you can't appreciate the difference until it's laden and balanced. The 502 comes pretty close, but it's spring is preset and the resistance isn't stepped.

Small differences, but it's that whole 3% difference and law of diminishing returns.


----------

